# Test pic



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

https://blu175.mail.live.com/att/GetAttachment.aspx?tnail=0&messageId=623fb1d5-5b87-11e3-9870-00237de461b2&Aux=810|0|8D0BDAB4B816B30||0|0|0|0||&cid=4bb44fe93d88857e&maxwidth=220&maxheight=160&size=Att&blob=MHwxMjAyMTMxMzIyLmpwZ3xpbWFnZS9qcGVn


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well dang I learned something new today.

Pic out my front door.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Can't see the pic unless you have a microsoft account and sign in.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> Can't see the pic unless you have a microsoft account and sign in.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Well dang it anyway.Someday I'll figure out how to do this.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)




----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Cy, you are as picture retarded as I am. Lol


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> Cy, you are as picture retarded as I am. Lol


Going to have to take a lesson from a kid.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

ewww, I clicked Cy's first link and it took to me Microcrap, I feel sooo dirty now.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

mlappin said:


> ewww, I clicked Cy's first link and it took to me Microcrap, I feel sooo dirty now.


Don't get me started on MS......I'm getting very close to buying a Mac laptop and never thought I'd ever say that.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Cy, go to Photobucket and register. Upload your pictures to your Photobucket account. Then click on the picture on Photobucket and it will show the links beside it. Copy the link that says "IMG Code". Paste it in your post on haytalk. It will look like nonsense text before you post it. When it posts the text will be gone but the picture will take its place.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I think I got it.We will see!!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> I think I got it.We will see!!!!


Nice building....is that your shop Cy?

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

That's my Dog House


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Now she said it might be my Home if I'm not careful.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It's a Shop/storage shed/garage/warehouse.

Only problem it needs to be bigger.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice patio, real blocks or textured concrete?

After we did the porch a bit ago and textured and colored it to look like slate, I see the neighbors had theirs textured to look like old oak planks. SOB I thought, I like ours, but theirs is gorgeous.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> Don't get me started on MS......I'm getting very close to buying a Mac laptop and never thought I'd ever say that.


I used to be dead set against Apple, even built my last few PC's. Finally broke down and got a Mac mini when my PC started doing very strange things, even took an bone fide computer geek over a month in his spare time to figure it out.

Bought a second Mac mini less than a month later for the wife as the first PC i built that she was using was having hardware issues. Also have a iPad mini, I have a iPhone 5 and the wife has a iPhone 4S.

Mac mini's are cool, take your monitor and key board and plug em in and your good to go. Turn em on the first time and EVERYTHING works, no downloading updates for 5 or 6 hours, no wasted nights looking for that one odd ball driver to make something work, as long as it's compatible it works the first time.

Could never keep the network working right before, especially the printer, if the wife wanted to print something was just easiest to drop it on a thumb drive then print it off my PC, was also easier to drop the card out off the camera into both PC's to transfer pictures as every time I got file sharing, photo sharing and the printer to work right on the network, microsoft would release a patch or update and the network was busted again. Of course, I was running Vista 64 on mine and hers didn't have the guts to run it so was running XP, regardless of what Microcrap claims, making Vista and XP play nice together is not easy.

Snap a picture on one phone, in both Mac's no problem, have eyefi cards in both cameras, snap a picture and ends up on both Mac, the phones, and the iPad, is also automatically backed up. Can print wirelessly from either phone, Mac mini, or the iPad with zero effort. Was so impressed I even sprung for an Apple TV. The Apple TV is really sweet, can display all our picture from our library on the big screen plasma as a slide show. Turn on Airplay and what ever is on your iPad, iPhone or Mac will be mirrored on the plasma TV, the wife and I looked at advertising photo's to help choose which place to stay on our trip to Scotland at the end of the month.

I'll NEVER own another PC or droid phone again.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Marty,They are patio blocks 18"x18" about 2" thick..I poured a cement curb around the perimeter about 18" deep.Rebar,gravel and sand = $1500.

Carpentor wanted $9,000 for a wood deck.

16 x 32'


----------

